# Ben Nye



## chanelchic (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this but what the hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I've spent my morning filling in a spreadsheet on what I'll need to put in my kit (how scary.... and yet addictive  ) and on the list of recommended products from my makeup academy was a lot of Ben Nye.

In particular the Concealer Creme Pallette & the creme foundations.

Has anyone used his products? Rants? Raves?

Thanks heaps.


----------



## lara (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll C&P what I wrote at Vogue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Ben NYE is great. The creme palettes are a fab foundation, as they can be used straight for full coverage or mixed down with mosituriser for a sheer base. They're not as chemically as Kryolan and have a good spread of warm- and cool-based tints.
The concealer palette is much the same as any other wheel palette out there, but again, not as chemically as Kryolan or Napoleon (and nowhere near as expensive).


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 6, 2006)

where can you get ben nye?


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chanelchic* 
_I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this but what the hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I've spent my morning filling in a spreadsheet on what I'll need to put in my kit (how scary.... and yet addictive  ) and on the list of recommended products from my makeup academy was a lot of Ben Nye.

In particular the Concealer Creme Pallette & the creme foundations.

Has anyone used his products? Rants? Raves?

Thanks heaps._

 
Are you attending The Academy of Makeup? (gorgeous cosmetics one)They love their Ben Nye products there, I went to an info session there and the woman raved about their stuff.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 
_where can you get ben nye?_

 
I get my Ben Nye stuff at Theater supply shops, or on-line. I've bought some from www.sillyfarm.com they seem to be reasonably priced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hth!


----------



## Renee (Aug 7, 2006)

I love Ben Nye! Their foundations are great. I use them with MAC full coverage for all my clients. That's the only foundation my instructor used in my classes. The good thing is, it's not pricy!


----------



## lara (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bec688* 
_Are you attending The Academy of Makeup? (gorgeous cosmetics one)They love their Ben Nye products there, I went to an info session there and the woman raved about their stuff._

 

Bec, was the woman a petite little thing with curly brown hair? I know her.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Bec, was the woman a petite little thing with curly brown hair? I know her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, she sure was, she was tiny! She's very good at doing smokey eyes


----------



## saraa_b (Aug 8, 2006)

well... the only time I've used Ben Nye was for a theatre production... the creme foundation covers REALLY WELL but it's impossible to get off... I had to use cold creme :/


----------



## aeni (Aug 20, 2006)

i have just about every ben nye product (b/c i worked at a costume shop for 2 years).  the concealor wheel's a good thing to have.  i like to use the plastic palette and spatula to mix and "melt" the colors.  makes me feel like bob ross.  as for foundations, wonderful stuff.  general rule of thumb, buy the color most matching one's own foundation and the lighter and darker for give or take.

"here we're going to paint a happy little pimple."

gotta love ben nye.  i also recommend on getting whatever you can by bob kelly.  he died and his wife sold the makeup business - they made wonderful creme tubes for performers.


----------



## make_me_up (Aug 20, 2006)

*i love love love.... ben nye!*

I totally recommend to anybody looking for fun and new colors to try the ben nye lumiere 12 eyeshadow pallette. i just recently purchased it from school (make-up designory) after trying it on myself and seeing it on other's... i HAD to have it. I believe for the price AND quality, it is well worth the price, which I believe was around $54 for 12 colors. I have also tried other products by them and was pleased with the results. but this pallette is my ULTIMATE favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.makeupmania.com/products/TI-0111-26P-000.jpg


----------



## MizMac (Aug 20, 2006)

I love my Ben Nye goodies!!  Esp the Lumere Powders.  They have such rich bright colors and are really pigmented!!  Super cheap as well!!


----------



## pixichixi (Aug 20, 2006)

I was in a little photo-shoot thing not too long ago at a Spa/Salon near my house, and they used Ben Nye foundation/concealer/blush/powder. 
I think usually you use it in theater and photography, because the bright lights and flashbulbs wash you out.
The makeup felt good on, looked good (although I was loaded up and looked a little powdery when I looked in the vanity mirror in my car), looked great in pictures, and blended really well.
The artist had these huge palettes/displays full of every shade of concealer, foundation, powder, and blush. It came in a huge range of shades, with all sorts of different undertones.
I can't find a MAC foundation that has my undertone--I have "blue" and "green" veins visible inside of my wrist, and I don't think I've seen a 15-20 level foundation with just a neutral base. NC makes me pinky and NW makes me yellowy. 
The Ben Nye looked just right, as far as I'm concerned, but I seriously had tons of makeup on, so maybe it just looked like it was my right shade after a while. I know it was near to the color of my neck, so it didn't look wonky.

When I purchase my pictures, I'll have to post a few. I looked terrible, but my makeup looked great, and the pictures looked great.

Basically...I'd say it's more worthwhile to go for Ben Nye if you're going to do photography, film, stage, runway--anything with bright lights.
For more of an everyday makeup artist, I'd say Ben Nye is still good, but maybe use a more sheer powder/founation, because it goes on THICK and OPAQUE.

Good luck with your career and your training!

PS. The eyeshadows look great for everyday and for stage, you get a really good amount in the container, and the colors are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 26, 2006)

their blush weels are awesome!
you can mix and make your own color which i enjoy

ive been thinking about try this stuff
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lumiere-Luxe-Pow...QQcmdZViewItem

should i?


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chanelchic* 
_I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this but what the hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I've spent my morning filling in a spreadsheet on what I'll need to put in my kit (how scary.... and yet addictive  ) and on the list of recommended products from my makeup academy was a lot of Ben Nye.

In particular the Concealer Creme Pallette & the creme foundations.

Has anyone used his products? Rants? Raves?

Thanks heaps._

 
I really really enjoy Ben Nye.  I have a degree in Theatre with a concentration in makeup and have used  A LOT of the special fx makeup as that is primarily what I do for makeup jovs nowdays.  I thin kthe stuff is great and very realistic.

As far as 'regular' makeup is concerned, I really only use the grand lumiere eyeshadows.  They are very vibrant, but I do not think the blending ability is as good as MAC, for example.

All in all, I def. think Ben Nye is a great addition to any traincase.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 12, 2006)

ok im now offically addicted to Ben Nye 
i have 2 of their lumier powders and now im going back this weekend to get more stuff

i found a store that sells everything from them!
plus Kryalon and some others but i found myself mostly going for the ben nye though


----------



## MizMac (Sep 13, 2006)

oooh where in Dallas???  We have like NO selection here in Austin!!  grrrr!!!  I might have to make a road trip!!


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ben Nye is great...I have the concealer wheel, some of their brighter shadows, loose powder and foundations...love love love them!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 12, 2006)

I just made my first Ben Nye purchase and Im hooked. 
The shadows are soo pigmented and creamy. Not just sparkly but really smooth and gorgeous. And for only $7 a shadow I think I found my 2nd
fave next to MAC


----------



## Ethel (Jan 28, 2007)

Has anyone branched out from the Lumiere shadows? I love them and I've collected almost all of them. I prefer the luxe powders to the pressed shadows, because their more versatile, like pigments. I've also tried the Aqua Glitters, Hyrda-Cleanse (great gentle eye makeup remover and brush cleaner), and Liqui-set. All have been great products. So I just placed a huge order to try their other stuff--visage face powder, matte foundation, eyebrow pencil, lipgloss, etc.

Anyone tried the banana powder? I'm assuming its like tarte's mellow yellow, but I don't know how to use it, so I was too scared to order.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_ i also recommend on getting whatever you can by bob kelly.  he died and his wife sold the makeup business - they made wonderful creme tubes for performers._

 
I thoght Bob kelly was still alive and kicking, although the company was sold...

Ben Nye breaks me out something fierce, although I will mix some with other foundations.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 

 
_I love my Ben Nye goodies!!  Esp the Lumere Powders.  They have such rich bright colors and are really pigmented!!  Super cheap as well!!_

 
ditto! i have heard a lots of good thing about it, very tempted!


----------



## aeni (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_I thoght Bob kelly was still alive and kicking, although the company was sold...

Ben Nye breaks me out something fierce, although I will mix some with other foundations._

 
I was told otherwise by a costumer that sold out his own business.  He had cases of Bob Kelly.  Could be wrong!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 17, 2007)

hey ladies -- i'm a lay person seeking some MA wisdom.  when i had my bridal portraits done, the MA who worked on me used ben nye setting powder to keep me from melting under the studio lights.  i've never had anything hold my makeup and control shine even half as well.  it was love at first sight!!  

so i finally managed to track a giant container of it down at a costume supply warehouse, but seeing it amongst a shelve of face paint, wax noses and fake blood has made me a bit hesitant to wear it.  is this stuff ok for daily use on top of my normal makeup?  or is it a professional/industrial strength type product that should only be used for special occasions?  it looked so great when the MA used it on me, but i don't want my own vanity to ruin my skin.  

please advise, oh wise ones!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks!


----------



## aeni (Jul 17, 2007)

Did she actually have a tub of shaking powder or did she use a compact on you?  Either way, it's fine as long as your duster brush takes off the excess.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Did she actually have a tub of shaking powder or did she use a compact on you?  Either way, it's fine as long as your duster brush takes off the excess._

 
she used a large shaker, kinda like the containers that you buy parmesan cheese or sea salt in (hehe).  she dusted some on a velor puff and pushed it into my skin, almost as if she was blotting me.  if i try this at home, should i be using a powder brush and dusting it on my face instead?  

thanks for the help!


----------



## aeni (Jul 17, 2007)

You could use either.  When I use colored creme theatrical makeup I use a puff and a brush to wipe off the excess.  It's essentially the same.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I was told otherwise by a costumer that sold out his own business.  He had cases of Bob Kelly.  Could be wrong!_

 
Hmmm, I'll ask my department head.  He'll know.  BTW, my work should be in the next Ben Nye Catalog.... I can't wait.


----------



## aeni (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_Hmmm, I'll ask my department head.  He'll know.  BTW, my work should be in the next Ben Nye Catalog.... I can't wait._

 
Really?  Scan it in and show us!  I'm leaving the country next month and won't be able to see the new catalogue for a whole year - unless Ben Nye'll make an appearance at LAIMATS.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jul 24, 2007)

i dunno when the catalog comes out, but this is the pic that'll be in it.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 25, 2007)

I took a stage/theater makeup college course and it was quite fun. The only brand we used was Ben Nye.

The foundation was great! It looked really nice and natural, once it was buffed on. There were two downsides though...

1. I'm a strict vegetarian, and don't like using products with animal ingredients

2. I have very sensitive skin. At first, it was fine, but by the end of the semester, my skin was burning and turning red

I still love my Ben Nye makeup kit, but I only use it on clients.


----------



## aeni (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I took a stage/theater makeup college course and it was quite fun. The only brand we used was Ben Nye.

The foundation was great! It looked really nice and natural, once it was buffed on. There were two downsides though...

1. I'm a strict vegetarian, and don't like using products with animal ingredients

2. I have very sensitive skin. At first, it was fine, but by the end of the semester, my skin was burning and turning red

I still love my Ben Nye makeup kit, but I only use it on clients._

 
Sounds like you're allergic!  Why didn't they have you use the cakes?


----------



## RoseMe (Oct 25, 2007)

I just want to say how much I love Ben Nye cosmetics.  I got their banana powder and a Matt cream foundation that matches me like never before!  I also got cream rouge (blush) in blushing coral that looks like a dream on.  I can't wait to go back to get more !!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 15, 2008)

It doesn't stop at the Lumiere powders!
I'm in love with the regular pressed shadows too. They're vibrant too. Not like the lumieres, but vibrant.
The cream colors. They make excellent e/s bases. Nice for face painting too.
They have these liquid glitters called Aqua glitter. So nice. I really like the irridescent one.
I also use Liquiset as my mixing medium, eyeshadow transformer, mineral powder converter etc. I think I use too much sometimes cuz it'll ball up on my eye, but the shadows won't move once it dries. Oh keep yr eyes turned down while it's drying too to prevent creasing...
Hydra Cleanse, as a makeup remover. Any other could work. Wouldn't rebuy.
Final Seal. I use that to set powder foundation and stuff. It smells nice minty, and I like how it makes my powder foundation look more like skin (if that makes sense).


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 28, 2008)

I have the Lumiere Garnd Color Pallet and I love it. I wish there was a place around me that sold Ben Nye. I've called a couple of costume shops and I only know of one that sells it, but I don't think they have a very large selection :[

I'm going to order this soon:
Powder Rouge Palette @ StageSupply.com
I can't waitttt!


----------

